# reusing old costumes on frames for props



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello.
Using the bits and pieces from other threads I came up with a simple and cheap way to make a frame to display my old Halloween costumes.
I've collected several latex masks and robes over the years and I thought it was a shame to just keep them in a box.
So I started making a few of these.
Extremely cheap and easy to take apart for storage

8 small screws (1/2"? depends on the wood thickness you use)
2 small angle joists .cents each








A flat wide piece of wood for the base.
A 2X4. 5 feet or so. 
1/2" PVC pipe, Home Depot, 8' long for .95 cents 
2: 45 degree angle pvc pipe pieces. .50 cents each








2: connector pvc rings. .50 each








1: pvc T-connector $1.25 








Some kind of head shaped thing (I found a Styrofoam head but I could have used a Styrofoam ball from a craft store $4.00 ? 

I used the gray electrical PVC piping used for electrical work. There's the white kind for plumbing. they look the same to me.
I actually used the white plumbing T-connector because there wasn't one in gray and it wasn't an issue mixing it up.

From the bottom up:
Use the joists to attach the 2X4 to the base.
Screw the T-Connector to the 2X4, just drill a hole trough it first then drill the screw all the way in.
Cut the pvc pipe into two pieces for the "shoulders" and attach to the T-connector.
Attach the 45 degree pvc pieces. 
Attach the connector to the ends
And another piece of pvc for the arms
Stick a small cut piece of pvc into the top of the t-connector for a neck.
cut out a small hole with a screwdriver in the styrafoam and press it down over the neck until it's in firmly.

That's it!
You now have a body frame to work with for just a couple of bucks.
Sturdy yet easy to take apart.

For very light costumes no glue is needed.
Those pvc pieces stay nice and tight.
I added some heavy latex gloves at the end of my figures so I had to glue just the 45 degree angle pieces. I can still slide the arms out of the "body".

On the figure posted here I wrapped some black fabric around the "head" and place the latex mask over it.
The black eyes look extra creepy, imo.

To bulk up the body I cut up a pool noodle and taped some pieces on the shoulders and forearms.
For the body I took 2 trashbags and filled them with rolled up paper.
I hung each bag over each shoulder.
Then I squished it around the 2X4 .
I liked the fat look.

My shoulders are a little too bulky but I'm just going with it.
Unfortunately I wasn't taking pics as i went and I'm not taking it apart till after Halloween!
I'm making a few more though, I'll try to take some pics and update it.












He's going to look good in my cemetery next to the wolf i made from a Christmas reindeer.
My daughter made a "chain" from cutting pipe insulation into rings. (still need to touch them up but that's the basic idea of what it's going to look like)


----------



## z0mb13 (Jul 4, 2010)

very cool thanks!


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Neat stuff!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks great nice work!


----------



## spicybad (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting, I could use some "fillers" so these will be great.
cheers, Rick.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Good job! It looks great.


----------



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

Looking good 

Thanks for sharing

Phil


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

I just saw on another thread how to make "feet" using 90 degree pvc pieces. 
It looked pretty cool if you were on flat surfaces.
They even cut out the bottom soles of shoes to go over it for more realism.
I plan on using my props on the lawn and in wooded areas so that wouldn't help me.
I'm learning that pvc piping has a million uses in haunting techniques!


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Dear Pumpkinheadedskeleton, I love your stuff. You are so cool. Marry me. 

So I'm trying to search for a thread I saw recently about a pvc frame with pvc feet and i find my own comment about it but I was too stupid to link it. 
Arrghgh.
lol
Anybody happen to know what I was talking about before and looking for now?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Not familiar with the particular thread that you're looking for, but recently I've been reading the Cauldron Creep how-to, and he used PVC for feet (and extended them to be attached to the cauldron base for stability): http://devilschariot.blogspot.com/2009/08/cauldron-creep-how-to-or-how-it-was.html


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

that's close but the one I saw had more of a square base.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Here's another recent thread, but doesn't seem to use a square base: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/111505-marleys-ghost-pvc-body-build.html


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

that"s not it either but.............i think i like that better. thanks!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I missed this thread the first time around and have to say that I like the looks of your character. I think "life-sized" needs to include girth as well as height. Look out any window and tell me how many skinny people you see in a crowd.


----------



## WitchDr13 (Oct 31, 2011)

Pumpkinheadskeelton" here's the thread you posted on: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/111244-life-size-prop-pvc-frame.html


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Very cool. I actually thought about doing a post on Halloween on a budget. If you don't mind, I'd like to use the link. I actually had the idea of recycling old costumes as a means of decorating.


----------



## WitchDr13 (Oct 31, 2011)

About the heads: never buy the styrofoam balls at the craft store if you can get to Sally's Beauty Supplies. http://www.sallybeauty.com/ They sell their wigheads for 3.99

http://www.sallybeauty.com/Styrofoam-Head/SBS-200201,default,pd.html?cgid=Supp12


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Very cool Pumpkinheadedskel. 

We've been using old costumes as monsters in our haunts for years.  This was the first year we didn't have time to build any. Usually we stick a couple of short lengths of rebar in the grass, impale some old shoes, then lower the "legs" of the PVC frame over the rebar. We use old grocery bags stuffed with crumpled news papers to give the costumes some "body" - pun intended. This combination usually withstands a couple of rainstorms and a couple of wind storms with minimum damage and adjustment. For full head masks, we use an empty gallon Milk bottle over the top of the extended PVC "neck." Flimsier masks / wigs need a styrofoam wig head (ebay) but be carfull where you store them. Several different kinds of vinyl, rubber and some plastics can react over time if they are touching the styrofoam and will deform your wig head. NEVER store the mask on the foam head unless you wrap the foam head in a plastic bag first.

Here are a few we made in the past:
The Cript Keeper:









Warewolf:









Full head mask with reacher hands. Last year I gave him better pants and put a shihatsu inside him to make his head turn side to side and his arm move up and down. Behind him you see another old costume haunting the yard.









Another full head mask and reacher arms. I had worn them the prior year.









This was a wizzard costume that my son had worn, but we used it with a mask and hat for a witch.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

LT Scare, THANK YOU!
I stored all my best masks over styrafoam heads this year.
I thought it would keep the shape better.
Going to go dig them out tonight and do what you said.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I remember one thread where the props feet had shoes and the they were filled with cement so the prop would not budge! This might work for you.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

matrixmom said:


> I remember one thread where the props feet had shoes and the they were filled with cement so the prop would not budge! This might work for you.


That's not a bad idea. On our driveway and sidewalks, I used a piece of plywood, attached two 2x4s with holes drilled for the PVC legs, then screwed the PVC into the 2x4s. When I had time, I would cut the soles out of shoes and place the tops over the 2x4s - more often, I would buy rubber feet or shoe covers that matched the hands and mask of the prop.

Wherever possible - even at the edge of the driveway, the rebar solution is simple and absolutely the most effective way to keep the prop from moving.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> LT Scare, THANK YOU! I stored all my best masks over styrafoam heads this year. I thought it would keep the shape better.
> Going to go dig them out tonight and do what you said.


Good idea. In some cases the foam head / mask chemical reaction will ruin the mask too. I've had some masks distort a bit. On the other hand, I've had some very thick full head masks not react at all - probably coated on the inside with something when we bought it. As I said, these days I tend to use one gallon milk jugs for heads now - never a problem and the price is right. Recycle your haunt - HA, HA. 

Also - on most of my masks (if I'm sure I won't be wearing them again), I use a silicon glue to attach thick shirtboard (cardboard) behind the eyes, then glue LEDs in the center of the eye. If the eye socket is deep enough, glue a piece of thin, black nylon material in front of the LED and it will make it look less mechanical and more maniacal (fuzzy).  Red LEDs, of course are most popular, but I use colors appropriate to the prop. Most of my Haunted Mansion Ghosts have shades of bluish green LEDs, but two have angry looking faces, so I use red LEDs on them.


----------

